# What has changed



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can tell me what has changed with the USPS, as modeltrainstuff have now
posted the following:

Attention Customers: Due to new USPS shipping regulations we are no longer able to offer 
First Class shipping to our international customers. Priority Mail and UPS shipping options 
are still available. We apologize for any inconvenience.

This now makes shipping costs way too expensive for international buyers as myself,
I guess I've done my last thing to help the American economy, I guess all good things come to an end, it has been a great ride and I thank all those suppliers in the States that I purchased from.
I wanted to buy a Loco, but here are the shipping options now:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, "First Class Shipping" was only for packages under 13 ounces, so I doubt the engine was going to go that way in any case.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi John,

I only put the loco in as an example, I used to buy a lot of smaller things, eg: scenery things and other small stuff, the total amount that I would pay was around the $37 mark, now the same items start around the $50 mark, I added just one item to the basket a Seuthe 117E HO Smoke Unit which is $8.79 made of plastic and the freight went up another $16.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

oldSmokey said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I only put the loco in as an example, I used to buy a lot of smaller things, eg: scenery things and other small stuff, the total amount that I would pay was around the $37 mark, now the same items start around the $50 mark, I added just one item to the basket a Seuthe 117E HO Smoke Unit which is $8.79 made of plastic and the freight went up another $16.


I don't know where 'Central Coast' is but I have done some shipping to Canada and they have raised their rates way up recently.
It is probably the Post Office both domestic and forign that is to blame.

Ray


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

When I look at what things cost, it comes back to what it takes for me to do the same. When I drive down the street 10 miles to pick up an item, it costs me way more than it did a few years ago. 
It costs more to deliver things than it used to so prices go up. Not a new process as it has been that way pretty much forever. It just bites us personally sometimes when we notice.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

All the postal rates seem to have gone up lately but some are just crazy, especially the Ebay/Pintney Bowes marriage pilling fee on top of fee. Then you see some shipping on some auctions rated as $600! Give me a break, if you don't want to ship out of country just say so. On the whole I would say that most sellers try to accommodate and provide the lowest shipping rate. When I am looking at something I just keep in mind the shipping costs and bid accordingly. Taking a day to go to a train show isn't cheap either!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Domestic shipping rates in the states is not cheap anymore either...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...there are exorbitant union pensions that must be paid so suck it up gentlemen.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Next time one goes to buy a computer, be sure to look at the price of Dell computers. Michael Dell's reported " earnings" was reported to have fallen to $14 BILLION but then that is just considered smart business when he makes that much. If a mailman gets a pension it is EXORBITANT because Donald Trump media says so! 
I think we should all chip in a few dollars more so Dell and the Donald could live just a bit more comfortably!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

This innertube thingy we use has cut the throat of the PO. We now send emails, not letters. Many of us now pay our bills over the innertube thingy too. UPS and FedEx cuts into their business too.
The USPS is required by Congress to fund retirement and health insurance 75 years in advance. A requirement no other entity is requied to do.
A friend is a letter carrier and has horror story after horror story over the waste in the PO.
90% of my mail is JUNK MAIL that needs the same processes first class mail gets but at reduced rates. Go figure


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The postal workers have come a long way since my cousin got out of the army at the end of WWII and went into the Seattle post office. He said that his NCOs showed more understanding and compassion than the supervisors in the post office. You had to raise your hand and ask permission to leave your station to head for the washroom, and permission wasn't always forthcoming!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, "First Class Shipping" was only for packages under 13 ounces, so I doubt the engine was going to go that way in any case.


Sorry John,

I beg to differ, I have receive up to 3 pounds at first class prices from one of my suppliers! 

Cheers
Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Prospect193 said:


> Sorry John,
> 
> I beg to differ, I have receive up to 3 pounds at first class prices from one of my suppliers!
> 
> ...


Not from the USPS you haven't.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

John,

Yes I did and do!!! I have the label and box still with me and I can assure you it weighed over 14 ounces!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

On a further note on my previous post I am not sure how my supplier gets to do this as I will agree that other suppliers cannot!! Go figure!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about a scan of the label? I can't imagine how they're getting first class shipments that are that heavy.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

John,

I will gladly scan it for you tomorrow but there is no weight on the label you will just have to take my word that it weighed more than 14 ounces. Of course you can always take my word for it that I can read a label and that it clearly states fist class package on it and save me having to do the scan for ya.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not that important, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

